# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  WiND development Fund Raising

## acoul

μια και δεν έχω τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις και τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο για να παίξω με την php/MySQL αλλά παράλληλα σαν χρήστης και μέλος του AWMN προσδοκώ εναγωνίως να δω ένα WiND να πετάει και να έχει πολλά νέα καλούδια και βελτιστοποιήσεις, θέτω σε αυτό το φόρουμ υπό μορφή προβληματισμού που είναι και τσάμπα το θέμα του να υπάρξει από το σύλλογο η βούληση να υποστηριχθεί και προωθηθεί με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο η ανάπτυξη και εξέλιξη αυτού του τόσο σημαντικού εργαλείου για την κοινότητά μας.

αρκετά ως εδώ, ας μιλήσει ο επόμενος.

----------


## NetTraptor

Για δώσε μια λίστα από features που λείπουν και με ποιο τρόπο προτείνεις αυτά να ενσωματώνονται.
Ας αρχίσουμε με ένα wish list Και ίσως κάποιοι(ος) τα υλοποιήσει. 
Ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι ότι πολλοί έχουν βάλει χέρι αλλά...

Το fund raising είναι τουλάχιστον άστοχο! Try erasing  ::

----------


## anka

Έχω μια πρόταση/παράκληση να κάνω. Όταν βάζεις λάθος αριθμό ή όνομα κόμβου στο πεδίο "γρήγορη εύρεση" σου φέρνει όλο τον χάρτη της Αττικής με αποτέλεσμα να κρεμάει ο browser και ίσως και το PC. Η πρόταση μου είναι να βγαίνει κάποιο μήνυμα λάθους και να σε πηγαίνει ξανά στην welcome page.

----------


## acoul

Ανοίγω και αυτή την ενότητα όπου να μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε/συζητήσουμε κάποια επιπλέον καλούδια γύρω από το WiND.

Ξεκινάω πρώτος λοιπόν:

1). Να μην υπάρχουν από default οι συνδέσεις με τις πράσινες και κόκκινες γραμμούλες αλλά μόνο τα στίγματα των κόμβων. Να υπάρχει όμως η δυνατότητα για κάθε κόμβο ξεχωριστά να ενεργοποιούνται οι γραμμές των λινκ με όσους άλλους κόμβους έχει συνδέσεις, ενεργές ή ανενεργές. Αυτό φαντάζομαι θα κάνει πολύ πιο γρήγορο, εύχρηστο και λειτουργικό το εργαλείο WiND.

2). Να υπάρχει τρόπος να ελέγχεται η εγκυρότητα δημιουργίας κάθε κόμβου. Ειδικά για τους ενεργούς, ότι είναι πράγματι κόμβοι του AWMN και όχι κάποιας εταιρίας που απλά την εξυπηρετεί η χρήση του συγκεκριμένου εργαλείου.

3). Να υπάρχει τρόπος να επαληθεύονται οι ενεργές συνδέσεις. Έχουμε δει διάφορους κόμβους σε σημεία μέχρι και την ίδια την Ακρόπολη που ισχυρίζονται ότι έχουν ενεργά λινκ με το υπερ πέραν. Θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο η πληροφορία που εμφανίζεται στο WiND να διασταυρώνεται για την εγκυρότητά της.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι είμαστε ένα ερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο βασισμένο στην λογική του best effort μια και κάνουμε χόμπι και το μεράκι μας, αλλά αυτό είναι ένας λόγος παραπάνω να είμαστε ακόμη καλύτεροι και από τους καλύτερους επαγγελματίες του χώρου ακριβώς γιατί αγαπάμε και πιστεύουμε αυτό που κάνουμε !!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Ενσωμάτωση του Nagios στο WiND. Κατα την απόκτηση C-Class εισαγωγή στοιχείων του router (IP, Ping port, etc) και αν δεν υπάρξουν PING stats εντός 2-3 ημερών αυτόματη διαγραφή του C-Class.

----------


## NetTraptor

Να μερικά δικά μου. Άλλα σημαντικά και άλλα όχι τόσο. Άλλα τραβηγμένα από τα μαλλιά και άλλα ποιο εφικτά…

1.	VoIP integration (Αριθμόδοτηση-authentication) We are working on this one!
2.	VoIP provisioning για συνηθισμένες συσκευές. PAP, SPA941, SPA3012, Sipura 3000
3.	Διαφορετικό χρώμα για αυτούς που διαθέτουν FreeSpot ( How about Orange?)
4.	Απόδοση AS numbers (σειριακά και μετά από την απόδοση C-class… ναι από την αρχή)
5.	Πανελλαδικό Wind
6.	DNS hosting έστω για τα common records. Α, ΜΧ, NS, SRV, PTR etc. Πιθανόν σε δευτερεύων DNS server
7.	Ανακύκλωση C-Classes (Απόδοση αλλού όταν εγκαταλείπονται ή όταν ακυρώνονται) 
8.	Περισσότερα Admin levels ή δημιουργία πίνακα με permissions. Βολεύει καμιά φορά να έχουμε και άλλους με λιγότερα ή περισσότερα permission
9.	Router Configuration Scripts με βάση τα λινκ το λειτουργικό, τα routing protocols κτλ κτλ.
10.	Subnet Calculator (Τι ποιο απλό… ας το βάλουμε εκεί στο πλάι να αποφεύγονται τα λάθη)
11.	Αυτόματο εντοπισμό πιθανών λινκ. Προφανώς με κάποιες παραδοχές πχ ότι θα είναι εντός 4Km και με οπτική επαφή. 
12.	Παρόμοιο τεχνικά με αυτό που λέει ο Acoul. Επιλογή Χάρτη για την πρώτη σελίδα, κάποιο area. Πχ Βόρεια προάστια
13.	Εσωτερικό Messaging ή integration με κάποιο messaging tool

Τα υπόλοιπα μου τα κλέψανε οι από πάνω…  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ενσωμάτωση του Nagios στο WiND. Κατα την απόκτηση C-Class εισαγωγή στοιχείων του router (IP, Ping port, etc) και αν δεν υπάρξουν PING stats εντός 2-3 ημερών αυτόματη διαγραφή του C-Class.


Μην είσαι τόσο σκληρός  ::  

Πάντως έχω δει κάτι ανάλογο με το WiND, που όταν έκανες δεξί κλικ, εμφάνιζε κάποια στατιστηκά (όπως το Nagios). Αν βάλουμε κάτι τέτοιο, το Nagios θα είναι περιτό

Πολύ ωραίο θα ήταν να μας έδειχνε αν ένας κόμβος είναι up/down, και μάλιστα πότε ήταν ΟΚ τελευταία φορά, ώστε να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνετε.

Αυτό που όμως είνια επιτακτική ανάγκη για το WiND, είναι να ελαφρύνει !!! ΝΑ ξεκινάει δίχνωντας όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα πράγματα, και μετά να υπάρχει επιλογή εμφάνισης ανα δήμο, γειτονικούς δήμους, νομαρχία....

----------


## andreas

> Ενσωμάτωση του Nagios στο WiND. Κατα την απόκτηση C-Class εισαγωγή στοιχείων του router (IP, Ping port, etc) και αν δεν υπάρξουν PING stats εντός 2-3 ημερών αυτόματη διαγραφή του C-Class.


ναι, και αμα μου καει εμενα το mt και πρεπει να παρω καινουργια μητρικη να μου διαγραφει το class! Ωραια ιδεα!

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Ενσωμάτωση του Nagios στο WiND. Κατα την απόκτηση C-Class εισαγωγή στοιχείων του router (IP, Ping port, etc) και αν δεν υπάρξουν PING stats εντός 2-3 ημερών αυτόματη διαγραφή του C-Class.
> 
> 
> ναι, και αμα μου καει εμενα το mt και πρεπει να παρω καινουργια μητρικη να μου διαγραφει το class! Ωραια ιδεα!


να μην σου "πεφτει" να μην το χανεις.....  ::

----------


## fengi1

Παλια προταση

Δημοσίευση από fengi1 την Τετ Ιαν 23, 2008 7:36 pm
Να μπει μια επιλογη στο wind ωστε ο καθε κομβος
να μπορει να δηλωνει αν εχει Free interface και ποσα, συχνοτητα και κατευθυνση εκπομπης.
Να μπει ενα ακομα κουμπακι ( ισως και μια επιλογη για την αποσταση ), και πατωντας μονο αυτο
να μπορεις να δεις στο χαρτη του κομβους που ψαχνουν λινκ γυρω σου με μια γραμη αλλου χρωματος προς εσενα.

[attachment=0:27jmyudr]wind5.JPG[/attachment:27jmyudr]

Θα βοηθουσε αρκετα να εχουμε μια εικονα για το τι στηνεται στο Χαρτη του wind.

----------


## antony++

Kάποτε είχα στείλει ένα feature request που έλεγε να μπορείς να βάζεις σε κάποια σελίδα/πεδίο όλους τους κόμβους που έχεις βρει σε ένα σκανάρισμα και να σου βγάζει μόνο αυτούς για να δεις τι έπιασες και από που.

Χρήσιμο πιστεύω.

Επίσης, θα είχε τρελό ενδιαφέρον να συνεργάζεται με κάποιο BGP plug-in ή κάτι αντίστοιχο και να σου δείχνει στοιχεία δρομολόγησης πάνω στον χάρτη. Αν και αυτό μάλλον ξεφεύγει από το "node database", και μπαίνει στα χωράφια του WiNRM - Wireless Node Routing Map.  ::

----------


## acoul

το δύσκολο δεν είναι να φτιάξεις κάτι, αλλά να το συντηρείς, υποστηρίζεις και αναπτύσσεις. η συγκεκριμένη ενότητα αφορά το πως και κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε ο σύλλογος να βρει τρόπους να στηρίξει και προωθήσει την συντήρηση και ανάπτυξη αυτού του τόσο χρήσιμου και σημαντικού εργαλείου για την κοινότητά και το χόμπι μας.

είναι άξιο περιέργειας πάντως που το συγκεκριμένο εργαλείο, αν και open source και μοναδικό στο είδος του με τα χαρακτηριστικά που προσφέρει δεν έχει υιοθετηθεί ευρύτερα από την κοινότητα του open source ώστε να χαίρει της απαιτούμενης ανάπτυξης και υποστήριξης που απολαμβάνει η συγκεκριμένη κοινότητα.

Αν μπορεί κάποιος μοντ ας μεταφέρει τις (feature request) δημοσιεύσεις στην άλλη ενότητα για το WiND. η συγκεκριμένη αφορά τον προβληματισμό για το κατά πόσο και με ποιο τρόπο θα μπορούσε ο σύλλογος να βοηθήσει και προωθήσει την συνέχιση της ανάπτυξης αυτού του εργαλείου.

----------


## JB172

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος μοντ ας μεταφέρει τις (feature request) δημοσιεύσεις στην άλλη ενότητα για το WiND. η συγκεκριμένη αφορά τον προβληματισμό για το κατά πόσο και με ποιο τρόπο θα μπορούσε ο σύλλογος να βοηθήσει και προωθήσει την συνέχιση της ανάπτυξης αυτού του εργαλείου.


Συγχωνεύτηκαν τα 2 threads.

----------


## mojiro

1) Να γίνει ελαφρύτερο
2) Να καθαριστεί ο κώδικας από τις global μεταβλητές

Έχω προσθέσει LDAP-Auth παρεμπιπτόντως

----------


## ALTAiR

Όλες πολύ καλές προτάσεις, 
το ελάφρυμα του Wind, το πανελλαδικό wind, το πορτοκαλί στα freespots, η επαλήθευση των ενεργών links, η απομάκρυνση των fake και το ποιοί έχουνε ελεύθερο if και ψάχνουνε link στην περιοχή, καθως και το ποιοί κόμβοι είναι down
είναι αυτές που ξεχώρισα περισσότερο.

----------


## simfun

Ένα άλλο feature που θα ήταν χρήσιμο, είναι η εμφάνιση σε περιοχές που ορίζονται από τον χρήστη, της επιβάρυνσης του φάσματος από τη χρήση συγκεκριμένων περιοχών συχνοτήτων. Τα δεδομένα θα ανακτώνται από τις συχνότητες των γειτονικών κόμβων.
Δηλώνω εθελοντής αν υπάρξει ανάγκη για "development team raising".

----------


## mojiro

Και εγώ μπορώ να βοηθήσω αλλά πρώτα θα χρειαστεί ένα dev-tutorial-workshop για το πως δουλεύει.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από smarty και κάθε φορά που θέλω να προσθέσω κάτι πελαγώνω...

----------


## simfun

Σε ποιον πρέπει να απευθυνθώ για να ξεκινήσω δουλειά στο Wind project?

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπορείς να αρχίσεις και μόνος σου κατεβάζοντας το κώδικα, ενώ αυτή την στιγμή στην ομάδα είναι o winner και ο cirrus.
Δεν χρειάζεται να σε κάνει κάποιος member of the wind team. Τσιμπάς τον κώδικα, συζητάμε για τις διάφορες ανάγκες, κάνεις μια γνωριμία με τα παιδιά σε ένα καφέ and off you go. 
Έρχεσαι πίσω με λίγη δουλειά και εκεί αρχίζει η χάρη...!

Welcome to the team!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Από σήμερα λειτουργεί GIT repository για το WiND

Διατηρούνται τα εξής branches:
*svn* - περιέχει αντίγραφο του κώδικα από το svn://wind.cube.gr[/*:m:1ajm8bj5]*master* - περιέχει επιπλέον patches που έχουν σχέση με την υπηρεσία Anycast DNS και όχι μόνο[/*:m:1ajm8bj5]

GIT repos
git://git.acinonyx.awmn/wind.git (wireless)
git://git.acinonyx.ath.cx/wind.git (internet)

GitWeb
http://git.acinonyx.awmn/?p=wind.git (wireless)
http://git.acinonyx.ath.cx/?p=wind.git (internet)

----------


## paravoid

> Από σήμερα λειτουργεί GIT repository για το WiND


Respect!

----------


## NetTraptor

> .....


εισ git για git... βάλε το στο μηχάνημα να έχει και γρήγορο internetiko feed... συνεννοηθείτε ...

Nice one...  ::

----------


## acoul

για να δούμε και τι updates θα έχει ...  ::

----------


## quam

----

----------


## JollyRoger

κάποιος έχει σκοτώσει την πρόσβαση στο wind απο awmn  :: 




> Access forbidden!
> 
> You don't have permission to access the requested directory. There is either no index document or the directory is read-protected.
> 
> If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.
> Error 403
> wind.awmn
> Mon Mar 9 09:01:51 2009
> Apache/2


(το .net παίζει)

----------

